# Pregnant cat treatment



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not sure how far along my Sadie is. And I plan on having her spayed Tuesday.

I have no idea on how to handle a pregnant cat. Are there certain no nos? Foods to avoid? Can I play with her? She's so little and I don't want to hurt her.


----------

